# Help with Bootloader error



## wcdunn (Jun 7, 2011)

I am trying to get from a stock OTA GB build to a rooted GB build. I did a lot of research on the best way to to get back to 2.2 so I can use z4 root and go from there. If i can get there I can handle everything else.

Tonight I tried to use RSDlite and a couple of SBF files unsuccessfully. I've dont a lot of searching in the usual places and am kind of stuck at the moment. I think the error happened from what I can tell because I used software not compatible with the GB bootloader.

I am seeing a screen that looks like this

Bootloader
30.04
Err:A5,70,70,00,1F

MEM_MAP Blank
Service Req'd
Battery OK
OK to Program
Transfer Mode:
USB

My phone can still be seen in RSD lite so I know if get the right SBF file I will be in the clear.

Right now I am downloading the 4.5.596 sbf file to see if I can at least get the phone unbricked but it is taking a long time, so if anyone can help me out I would great appreciate it. Thanks guys.


----------



## Dewguzzler (Jun 6, 2011)

sure give me a sec....ill give u a link to stock 596 sbf file in my dropbox account


----------



## Dewguzzler (Jun 6, 2011)

wcdunn said:


> I am trying to get from a stock OTA GB build to a rooted GB build. I did a lot of research on the best way to to get back to 2.2 so I can use z4 root and go from there. If i can get there I can handle everything else.
> 
> Tonight I tried to use RSDlite and a couple of SBF files unsuccessfully. I've dont a lot of searching in the usual places and am kind of stuck at the moment. I think the error happened from what I can tell because I used software not compatible with the GB bootloader.
> 
> ...


try this
let me know if u download it

btw idk if the stock 596 can be rooted im not sure, i know u can sbf back to 2.2 tho


----------



## jlloyd (Jun 11, 2011)

If your computer can boot from a cd I would try 1KDS cd. It works great. All you have to do is download the file and burn it as an image to cd. Boot the computer from the cd. You can find all the instructions over at droid x forums
http://www.droidxforums.com/forum/droid-x-hacks/23638-linux-solution-your-windows-rsd-lite-problems.html


----------



## Droid-Xer (Jun 7, 2011)

Ya you need the full 2.3.340 SBF here-> http://bit.ly/hfp9iY or use the iso zip method ^^^^^


----------



## teh_g (Jun 6, 2011)

The 596 stock cannot be rooted, you need to go back to Froyo (340) then use the TBH update to get root.


----------



## BrttWrd (Jun 7, 2011)

I had to go from ota gb to froyo twice now, and although a few other forumers disagree, I suggest you flash the proper sbf file, which these guys posted, more than once. It has nothing to do with the bootloader version, gb4dx uses the same 30.04 as froyo. The only time you'll encounter bl version issues is when going between eclair and froyo. I had to flash the sbf 2 times both times I was going from gb to froyo, and I got some scary errors after first rounds of flashing, but the second flash did the trick

via Tapatalk


----------



## wcdunn (Jun 7, 2011)

Dewguzzler said:


> try this
> let me know if u download it
> 
> btw idk if the stock 596 can be rooted im not sure, i know u can sbf back to 2.2 tho


This is the one I downloaded, I just starting flashing it now. I've got my fingers crossed.


----------



## wcdunn (Jun 7, 2011)

Droid-Xer said:


> Ya you need the full 2.3.340 SBF here-> http://bit.ly/hfp9iY or use the iso zip method ^^^^^


Thanks, I'm downloading this right now.


----------



## jlloyd (Jun 11, 2011)

Let us know if it works for you.


----------



## wcdunn (Jun 7, 2011)

I got the phone unbricked using the gingerbread sbf, so that is good. I'm downloading full 2.3.340 sbf to try next. It looks like it should be finished in about 20 minutes.


----------



## wcdunn (Jun 7, 2011)

That second SBF worked. I was able to get back to 2.2! Thanks everyone.

Tapped from my Droid X


----------



## jlloyd (Jun 11, 2011)

You should be good to go then


----------



## wcdunn (Jun 7, 2011)

Yeah I am, thanks again.

Tapped from my Droid X


----------



## Droid-Xer (Jun 7, 2011)

And another brick is brought back to life! Glad ya got it working!


----------

